# Goopy eye (Resolved)



## randaatje (Apr 3, 2010)

I am very new to buns and have had mine for about a month now. She is a 3 month old lion head and I nxoticed about a week ago that it looked like her eye was getting a little bit crusty. 

Today was the first time I really had the time to be around her for any amount of time and I noticed that what was a little bit of crust around the eye was now a lot of nasty goop around her eye and there was a lot of it built up in the wool under her eye. 

I trimmed up the wool around her eye and spent some time cleaning her eye with a warm wash rag - which she seemed to really enjoy. 

So I guess my question is should I be worried about this?? She doesn't seem to be feeling bad and isn't acting like her eye is bothering her any. Could it be that she just got something in her eye that was causing it to run? If not, what should I do?


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 3, 2010)

I am going threw the same thing with my baby mini rex.. She started getting alittle crusty. And now its gross.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 3, 2010)

Rabbits won't act like they're feeling bad even if they're very sick. But at her age, it's probably a minor eye infection. You can put a little Neosporin eye ointment on it, and if that doesn't work, the Vet will give you something else. (Sometimes it takes some experimenting). 

If she had a bunny friend or was still with her mom, you probably wouldn't notice it, they keep each others' eyes clean. Still, its best to get it cleared up.

(And for you to clean her eye is 'grooming' her, bunnies LOVE that, consider it a bonding moment).  


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 3, 2010)

Is the discharge colored at all? If clear, good, go ahead and treat. Just make note if it's yellow or green. If so, you may have to be more aggressive in treatment.


----------



## randaatje (Apr 3, 2010)

The stuff coming out of her eye is clear. So I guess that is good then! Um, when I use the neosporen how do I apply it? It doesn't go IN her eye, does it? Or just around it? A little more explanation please?


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 3, 2010)

It can go right on the eye. I have some that is made specifically for eyes, but if you wipe the tube with alcohol before putting it on the eye, normal stuff should be ok. Sterilize the tube after too.

Weepy eyes can be a sign not only of eye infection but of tooth root issues. It ma be important to look into if her diet habits have changed, and maybe have a vet take a look at the part of the teeth you can see. The problem would be in the root, which you can't see, but often the part you can see will also be irregular if the root is bad. Also, feel for asymmetry on the face in that area. Any lumps on the jaw could be signs of tooth root infection.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 3, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Weepy eyes can be a sign not only of eye infection but of tooth root issues. It ma be important to look into if her diet habits have changed, and maybe have a vet take a look at the part of the teeth you can see. The problem would be in the root, which you can't see, but often the part you can see will also be irregular if the root is bad. Also, feel for asymmetry on the face in that area. Any lumps on the jaw could be signs of tooth root infection.


Not on a three-month old bunny. :laughsmiley: They barely have tooth roots. 

I don't know how old they have to be to not have 'nest box eye', but I doubt this is anything more than that. 

Other options include a bit of crud in the tear duct, etc, but I certainly wouldn't worry about it unless the over-the-counter eye antibiotic doesn't clear it up. 

Pipp has this a duct issue (either a watery eye or crud collects on her eyeball) after having her 'third eyelid' slightly damaged when she was a kit, but its minimal and as long as I keep wiping it now and again, its not very noticiable. I don't bother with antibiotics because its a mechanical issue, but I keep an eye on the eye.


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Apr 3, 2010)

*randaatje wrote: *


> The stuff coming out of her eye is clear. So I guess that is good then! Um, when I use the neosporen how do I apply it? It doesn't go IN her eye, does it? Or just around it? A little more explanation please?



I wash my hands well and put a dab on my finger and dab it in the corner of their eyes. It doesn't need a ton of penetration. The goop will stick around on the eye long enough to work so my Vet prefers that over the liquid drops. 

I only use the kind that say its for the eyes and ears. (Polysporin, here). I really wouldn't want to have alcohol anywhere around my rabbit's eye. That would hurt! (Even the fumes would hurt). Maybe wipe down the tube after you use it and the rinse it, but personally I wouldn't even do that unless there was some pesky hard-to-eradicate infection going around here. 

Claire may know more than me, though.


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## randaatje (Apr 4, 2010)

ok, I am really glad that we cleared up that it isn't that tooth thing because I really don't have the money to have a high maintenance pet - especially for one Ive only had a few weeks. Not to sound mean or anything - I'm just poor.  

So with the neosporin, I have to buy a specific kind for eyes? I didn't know they made that, is it just in the pharmacy section of the store?


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 4, 2010)

The specific kind of triple antibiotic ointment for the eye is prescription only. If you get the normal kind that's for skin, that should be fine. Get ointment, not cream, and get the kind w/o pain meds. I would just disinfect the opening of the tube with alcohol before and after use to make sure you're not spreading bacteria around there. 

I used to think that young bunnies didn't have the chance of getting eye issues, but once in a while you see it if the genetics really predispose them to it. I guess don't worry about it right now, but keep it in the back of your head in case things don't get better.

Frida gets goopy furry blobs on her eyes, and we put the opthalmic neosporin on there. You can get stuff off the eye that's crusty by putting a warm wet washcloth on it.


----------



## bearbop (Apr 6, 2010)

*randaatje wrote: *


> I am very new to buns and have had mine for about a month now. She is a 3 month old lion head and I nxoticed about a week ago that it looked like her eye was getting a little bit crusty.
> 
> Today was the first time I really had the time to be around her for any amount of time and I noticed that what was a little bit of crust around the eye was now a lot of nasty goop around her eye and there was a lot of it built up in the wool under her eye.
> 
> ...


How is she? is she okay?>


----------



## randaatje (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey guys! Sorry I never responded back, my life is incredibly busy! I did the neosporen in her eye and it cleared right up! Thanks so much for the advice!


----------

